# mk4 jetta cluster question



## kneedraggin101 (Jan 28, 2009)

ive been looking into doing a cluster swap, i have a half screen mfa, looking to do a full screen one... 

now i found a full screen cluster, but its a 180mph cluster, and my vr6 is only a 160, will this cause or be a problem? will the speedo still be accurate?? 

any help would be amazing 


Cheers


----------



## skullY (Feb 18, 2005)

kneedraggin101 said:


> now i found a full screen cluster, but its a 180mph cluster, and my vr6 is only a 160, will this cause or be a problem? will the speedo still be accurate??


 As long as you have the immo code for the new cluster (and maybe the old cluster, depending on whether you have IMMO2 or IMMO3) it'll work fine. The cluster knows what the max speedo reading is and will always display the correct speed. 

Do a search for cluster swap or look at the MK4 FAQ, there's a few threads out there about doing this.


----------



## kneedraggin101 (Jan 28, 2009)

ive tried, seems that some parts of the search dont want to work for me... 


any help would be great, as i said, i just want to make sure it reads correct, especially since the spacing between the cluster speeds is a huge diff....

Cheers


----------



## skullY (Feb 18, 2005)

The cluster is smart enough to know what kind of speedometer it has so that the speed gets displayed correctly. You don't have to worry about the spacing.

You should spend some time learning how to find info here, though. It will help you for so many things. Sometimes you don't even need to search, I found a lot of the info you're looking for in the FAQ: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1835863&postid=18980425#18980425

In particular, check out these threads:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3568883

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1921113


----------



## kneedraggin101 (Jan 28, 2009)

could be that im on the site from my phone... could be the partial problem... but ill check the links


Cheers


----------



## kneedraggin101 (Jan 28, 2009)

also one of those states that you can not use a w8 cluster in a jetta/golf, but it seems a few others say they have done it and it does work... does anyone know which of the 2 is true?


----------



## skullY (Feb 18, 2005)

kneedraggin101 said:


> also one of those states that you can not use a w8 cluster in a jetta/golf, but it seems a few others say they have done it and it does work... does anyone know which of the 2 is true?


There are a handful of W8 clusters that will accept the firmware from a golf cluster, but finding one is going to be nearly impossible.


----------



## kneedraggin101 (Jan 28, 2009)

well I've read euro ones will work almost np,but then again a few talk about using north american w8 clusters...


so why would they not work? And what won't work on the cluster?


----------

